# Parenting and Anarchism



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

One of the two topics that come up to mind when thinking about an anarchistic lifestyle are larger scaled food production and parenting/child bearing. I would consider the method of teaching basically being letting one learn for themselves and asking for help if they need it, instead of trying to mold one into a certain mindset or behavior. What are some of your opinions on teaching/mentoring others in a similar fashion? Do you feel the current parent role is right for future communities? If you were to change it, what would you emphasize?


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

http://greenanarchy.info/etc/tcs.htm; an article I found on the topic.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 22, 2010)

personally I think if you raise a child that only learns what he/she wants to learn you're going to end up with a stupid child unless he/she is a naturally gifted thinker (which most children are not)


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 22, 2010)

pheonix said:


> personally I think if you raise a child that only learns what he/she wants to learn you're going to end up with a stupid child unless he/she is a naturally gifted thinker (which most children are not)


 
I have to disagree with that one and say the opposite. I think most children are naturally gifted, and a lot more creative thinkers than the adults that the current society molds them into.
And sadly, I think often the parents being ungifted thinkers (or maybe "de-gifted"?), and having a more narrow view of life, often inhibits the childs ability to learn. 
I think the problem with letting a child self direct their own learning is that they miss out on the diversity of things to be learned. I think that some educational system that would provide children with many resources from which to learn, and introductions into them, in an encouraging gentle way, for the first part of a childs life would give them many more directions in which to choose to grow mentally.
Further to your question, I think there are many many models of parenting now, and maybe they all have there time and place, I dont think there is one particular that stands out as "the" way to raise a child.
Im unsure of how I would change it, I like communal child raising, and not having the birth parent playing the sole role of parent. Personally, I have avoided needing to think much more into this, thanks to the marvels of Planned Parenthood, and free sterilization, none of you will ever need to worry about the way my child might be raised.


----------



## kolte (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think I fully understand the modern, accepted definition of anarchism, but I'd assume, ideally, that 'pure' anarchism would provide a great diversity of parenting models. More sucsessfull practices would increase in popularity, while unsucsessfull practices would fetter into nonexistance. It would be natural selection applied to child rearing. Community involvment I think would be most productive; giving children a diversity of perpectives and experiences to learn from. 

A key prereqesite to anarchy is the decentralization of governing bodies. local, loosely organised, collective, directly democrocratic, small scale volunteer associations could manage important community sercvices for education, medical treatment and healthcare, emergency services, and sanitation; energy, water, communication, transporation, etc.


----------



## colorado (Feb 10, 2011)

even bein a anarco parent ya cant just let your kid do what ever they want. thats just trash not anarco behavior kids need disipline, i think even more so in our culture if my daughter ever hits the rails which might happen the disipline i instill now will keep her safe.It is important to train em for dynamic situations in life.In my eyes many earley commumes and hippys got it wrong they need structure disipline and litriture with a sprinkling of self defense firdt aid


----------



## Nelco (Mar 4, 2011)

I think most anarchism is freedom and understanding. Something I'm teaching my soon to be child. 
It won't be mindless, but more mindfull.


----------



## Skitty (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish I could remember the name of the book on parenting by Chomsky, but I can't, it's worth checking out anyway if this topic interest you, try googling it.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Mar 14, 2011)

read "how to talk so kids will listen and listen so kids will talk"

building the trusting relationship is everything. teaching kindness and compassion through your words and actions is imperative. model the behavior you want your child to learn. teach them to value themselves and stand up for what is right no matter what is popular, accepted, and legal.


----------

